# A question



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello guys..I found out that Lina's naps last a little while longer than before. Apart from that, she is energetic,loves to play with her toys,interacts a lot with us,eats and drinks water normally. I haven't asked the vet yet,do you think I should be worried? Lina is almost 7 years old. Also,the last days the temperature is higher-today it was 32 C. What do you think?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If her dropping's look fine, she is eating and drinking well, and not puffing up, then I agree with your age/heat assessment. Just keep a close eye on her, and if you get another sign like a tail bob or respiratory rattle, runny discolored dropping's, get her to the vet...keep us posted...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Randy! I'm sure little Lina is perfectly fine, just a little sleepier than usual if you don't see any other symptoms


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Despina,

Randy has hit the nail right on the head -- I agree :iagree: with him completely.

:hug:*


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Despina, all kudos to you for noticing that your budgie's naps are a bit longer


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It is amazing how in tune you are with your sweet Lina to realize her naps are happening for a longer time. I am sure she is just sleeping in . I always say to myself " I know my bird better than anyone else "if I am not 100% happy with them I take them for a wellness check up, It is worth it for the peace of mind and your health.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! She is fine.. not puffing up, no tail bobbing or lethargic. She does the same things as she used to be and she behaves happily! I'll phone the vet today just to be sure it's nothing to worry about.
Maybe she is changing because of her age or it's just the heat. I put her fresh water in her bathtub every day and she bathes a lot! 
Thank you for the advice and I hope I have good news!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Update: I contacted the vet and she said that there's nothing to worry about. She is ageing,birds older than 5 years old begin to show signs that they are ageing. Sleeping more and less energy. Furthermore, heat contributes to that so she adviced me to fill her bathtub every day -no matter if she bathes or not.Just to be available to her. I am so glad she doesn't have a health proplem!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear the vet has eased your mind about Lina! :hug:*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Deb!Now I am starting to worry because summer just began here.The next two months are going to be a nightmare for all of us..I hope all will go well for her.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sure she will be fine with her nice cool bathtub 

I have to say this: In Spanish, bathtub is _tina_--rhymes with Lina! 
Lina in her Tina :laughing:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahahaha  this is hillarious! Tina or bathtub or μπανιέρα in greek!


----------

